# iwlwifi (3945) with wpa_supplicant - weird disconnects

## brainwash

Hi there,

I just decided to try out the new iwlwifi driver for my Pro Wireless 3945 because I kept having to occassionally reload the old ipw3945 driver to make it connect.

I'm using net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7 and net-wireless/iwlwifi-1.0.0 with net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.4.

Connecting to my landlord's WEP router works fine, however when I try to connect to my Fritz!Box using WPA, I get the following:

```

iwl3945: REPLY_ADD_STA failed

wlan0_rename: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0_rename: authenticate with AP 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6

wlan0_rename: RX authentication from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0_rename: authenticated

wlan0_rename: associate with AP 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6

wlan0_rename: RX AssocResp from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0_rename: associated

wlan0_rename: WMM queue=2 aci=0 acm=0 aifs=3 cWmin=15 cWmax=1023 burst=0

wlan0_rename: WMM queue=3 aci=1 acm=0 aifs=7 cWmin=15 cWmax=1023 burst=0

wlan0_rename: WMM queue=1 aci=2 acm=0 aifs=2 cWmin=7 cWmax=15 burst=30

wlan0_rename: WMM queue=0 aci=3 acm=0 aifs=2 cWmin=3 cWmax=7 burst=15

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0_rename: link becomes ready

wlan0_rename: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:04:0e:d6:70:a6)

wlan0_rename: duplicate address detected!

wlan0_rename: RX deauthentication from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 (reason=1)

wlan0_rename: deauthenticated

wlan0_rename: authenticate with AP 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6

wlan0_rename: RX authentication from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0_rename: authenticated

wlan0_rename: associate with AP 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6

wlan0_rename: RX ReassocResp from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 (capab=0x411 status=1 aid=1)

wlan0_rename: AP denied association (code=1)

wlan0_rename: associate with AP 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6

wlan0_rename: RX ReassocResp from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 (capab=0x411 status=1 aid=1)

wlan0_rename: AP denied association (code=1)

wlan0_rename: associate with AP 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6

wlan0_rename: RX ReassocResp from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 (capab=0x411 status=1 aid=1)

wlan0_rename: AP denied association (code=1)

wlan0_rename: association with AP 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 timed out

iwl3945: REPLY_ADD_STA failed

wlan0_rename: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0_rename: authenticate with AP 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6

wlan0_rename: RX disassociation from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 (reason=7)

wlan0_rename: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0_rename: authenticate with AP 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6

wlan0_rename: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0_rename: authenticate with AP 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6

wlan0_rename: RX authentication from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0_rename: authenticated

wlan0_rename: associate with AP 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6

wlan0_rename: authentication frame received from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6, but not in authenticate state - ignored

wlan0_rename: authentication frame received from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6, but not in authenticate state - ignored

wlan0_rename: RX ReassocResp from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 (capab=0x411 status=1 aid=1)

wlan0_rename: AP denied association (code=1)

wlan0_rename: associate with AP 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6

wlan0_rename: RX ReassocResp from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 (capab=0x411 status=1 aid=1)

wlan0_rename: AP denied association (code=1)

wlan0_rename: associate with AP 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6

wlan0_rename: RX ReassocResp from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 (capab=0x411 status=1 aid=1)

wlan0_rename: AP denied association (code=1)

wlan0_rename: association with AP 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 timed out

iwl3945: REPLY_ADD_STA failed

wlan0_rename: RX disassociation from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 (reason=7)

iwl3945: REPLY_ADD_STA failed

wlan0_rename: RX disassociation from 00:04:0e:d6:70:a6 (reason=7)

```

After this, when I scan for access points, the only ap that is left is the WEP ap. The other WPA routers in the neighboorhood no longer show up, dto. my Fritz!Box.

Does anybody have a clue what could be causing this?

----------

## nixnut

```
wlan0_rename: duplicate address detected! 
```

My guess is that the duplicate address is causing your problems.

----------

## brainwash

Okay, and what kind of address is it that is duplicate?

BSSID? IP? MAC? Memory?

Sorry, but I do not really know enough about wpa_supplicant to interpret its output...

Maybe I'll have a swim in the source later..   :Wink: 

----------

## brainwash

Okay, this wasn't the problem. I can fix the "duplicate address" message by removing IPV6 support from the kernel (because I'm too clueless to disable it by configuration).

However, i still get the exact same behaviour as before..

----------

## enforcerxxl

Hello,

i've got pretty much the same problem.

I'm using a AVM Fritz!Box 7170 with WPA activated.

```
dmesg

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.22ds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

[...]

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

[...]

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

[...]

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: WMM queue=2 aci=0 acm=0 aifs=3 cWmin=15 cWmax=1023 burst=0

wlan0: WMM queue=3 aci=1 acm=0 aifs=7 cWmin=15 cWmax=1023 burst=0

wlan0: WMM queue=1 aci=2 acm=0 aifs=2 cWmin=7 cWmax=15 burst=30

wlan0: WMM queue=0 aci=3 acm=0 aifs=2 cWmin=3 cWmax=7 burst=15

[...]

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=1)

wlan0: deauthenticated

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (capab=0x411 status=1 aid=1)

wlan0: AP denied association (code=1)

wlan0: associate with AP 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (capab=0x411 status=1 aid=1)

wlan0: AP denied association (code=1)

wlan0: associate with AP 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (capab=0x411 status=1 aid=1)

wlan0: AP denied association (code=1)

wlan0: association with AP 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be timed out

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)

```

The "wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:1c:4a:a2:ce:be (reason=7)" message repeats all the time.

Is that behaviour a bug? Or is it my fault?

I used the ipw3945 HOWTO from the gentoo linux wiki to install iwlwifi.

I'm using net-wireless/iwlwifi-1.2.22 and net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7

----------

